# 1Up NEW Tilt handle retro fit



## 72guy (Jul 31, 2017)

New 1Up tilt release handle gets delivered today. I'm out of town but will post pics and review next week. Cost is $69. The website hasn't been updated as of today.


----------



## 72guy (Jul 31, 2017)

Well, if you're interested in the "old" 1Up. Here is the new EZ Pull handle. Works as good as it looks. But the "new" tilt release mechanism being put out by the "new" 1Up appears to work nicely. WTFO


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

What if you're running the 4 bike rack?

That "new" company has a few ideas that look like improvements while others that aren't so hot. I think the quick release idea on the tire arms looks pretty cheap and the way they have multiple padlocks dangling, one to secure each rack piece looks poorly thought out. It also doesn't appear nearly as beefy as the old design which I guess is why it's 30% lighter.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

While the QR handles on the arms of the updated rack look cheap and out of place, the idea is sound. I traded a Kuat NV for a T2 just because the NV couldn't carry my daughter's 20" bike without putting on the stupid adapter. So for the 1UP, I would have to unscrew and move the wheel bar up and down when I carry her bike or a friend's bike, which I do quite frequent enough to bother me.


----------



## 72guy (Jul 31, 2017)

k2rider1964 said:


> What if you're running the 4 bike rack?


If I had to guess, I'd say those connecting rods go through your additional add ons to activate the release lever?
If I could have it all, I'd like the rack that I bought a few weeks ago, 2" Silver Super Duty Double, with the new ( come December ) tilt release being put out by the new-old 1Up USA. 
Actually, all the legal bull s*^t being played out in public makes me want to buy a Thule---not.
I think the current 1Up appears to be a finer and superior product to what we're going to see in December. I don't plan to down grade and if I was a new buyer, I wouldn't go with the new 1Up to save a few bucks. YMMV


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree with you 72guy...except about Thule. I've had a Thule T2 Classic for 10+ years and it's been bulletproof and actually came with built in locks plus it easily adjusts to fit all bikes. Unfortunately, it's finally starting to show it's age in it's pivots and I need something else for my 2000 mile road trips with (4) bikes. I actually like the new updated Thule except for (2) design changes that make it a pain for somebody like me that changes from a 2 bike rack to a 4 bike rack frequently. Hence, why I'm looking at 1up racks...the "old" design like you have.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I wonder why they don't offer this for the single rack. I would like to have it because even with a single rack, I find it kind of a pain to get the release bar out of the groove evenly.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Seems like a poor solution if you're always "right-sizing" your rack by adding or subtracting trays so you're only carrying what you need.


----------



## JimT (Jul 28, 2017)

72Guy
How do the pull rods attach to the clamp and handle (threaded, slotted, nut, etc)? 
Assuming I buy both the 2 and 4 rack rods, I'm trying to figure out what would be involved to change rod lengths when I add one or two add-ons. 
Can the bracket that attaches to the original black pullbar remain and you simply unscrew the rods and screw the longer ones in? 
Can you leave the upper slide bar/guide attached when you attach the first add-on or do you need to remove it and reattach it to the outer add-on?
I'm thinking adjustable length pull rods might be a possibility.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Do you really need rigid, fixed length pull rods? How about just a flexible strap or cable, long enough to work with a 3 or 4 bike setup, that just hangs down or gets doubled or otherwise managed with a 2 bike setup?


----------



## 72guy (Jul 31, 2017)

JimT said:


> 72Guy
> How do the pull rods attach to the clamp and handle (threaded, slotted, nut, etc)?
> Assuming I buy both the 2 and 4 rack rods, I'm trying to figure out what would be involved to change rod lengths when I add one or two add-ons.
> Can the bracket that attaches to the original black pullbar remain and you simply unscrew the rods and screw the longer ones in?
> ...


JimT
Not ignoring you. 
My wife and I are up in Wisconsin doing some rail trails and camping. If you don't get an answer to your questions, I'll get back to you next week.
In the meantime, loading our bikes on top of a Tahoe ( using Yakima fork mount racks ) sure makes me appreciate the simplicity of the 1Up rack sitting at home on my wife's CRV.


----------



## JimT (Jul 28, 2017)

72Guy,

Are you back yet? In addition to understanding the new handle better I would love to hear about your trip as my wife and I are exploring similar trips. Let me know if you've posted anything on that one.


----------



## 72guy (Jul 31, 2017)

JimT
There’s a fixed nut at the end of the pull bar that fits into a slot that is machined into the bottom two bars. Those bottom bars sandwich the original pull bar and are secured with tamper proof screws.

As far as your other questions pertaining to swapping out components for the addition of add-ons. You would probably be better off contacting Rob or Eric at 1Up and getting the correct information from them.

My wife and I camped at Yellowstone Lake and drove, 35 minutes, to New Glarus and Monticello to start our rides. There are a number of different routes you can ride. You can check them out at Traillink.com


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

That handle looks awesome but I agree, what about the single rack users? I wonder if it would be just a question of shortening and re-threading those two rods?


----------



## Crooked Cop (May 28, 2014)

Christopher Robin said:


> That handle looks awesome but I agree, what about the single rack users? I wonder if it would be just a question of shortening and re-threading those two rods?


I don't think it's needed for a single rack. If yours is sticking, just spray some WD-40 and it makes it easy to disengage. I just got the double rack EZ Pull handle. Super heavy duty like all 1Up stuff. Works great and you can still easily reach the handle with a triple rack setup.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

How secure is it once installed? Is it on there ‘permanently’?


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

This handle is very niche, IMHO.
Most people would not need it for 2 bike rack.
It might be handy for 4 bike rack, but I switch between 2 and 4 bike setups all the time which means I would have to reattach the handle every time I switch to 4 bike setup instead of just tightening 2 bolts. Also, 4 bike rack is heavy, I always attach the 2 bike rack first, and only after that I attach the 2 bike attachment. Same when taking the rack off the receiver.
And I already got used to tilt the 4 bike rack without handle. It is just about proper body positioning. Therefore, I would find it useful only in rare situation when I need to tilt 4 bike rack with bikes on it.
But females and males with weak or injured back and/or hands might easily find it useful even with 2 bike rack.


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

It looks like it is incompatible with old 1up license plate holder. The new license plate holder should be OK though.


----------



## Crooked Cop (May 28, 2014)

kosulin said:


> This handle is very niche, IMHO.
> Most people would not need it for 2 bike rack.
> It might be handy for 4 bike rack, but I switch between 2 and 4 bike setups all the time which means I would have to reattach the handle every time I switch to 4 bike setup instead of just tightening 2 bolts. Also, 4 bike rack is heavy, I always attach the 2 bike rack first, and only after that I attach the 2 bike attachment. Same when taking the rack off the receiver.
> And I already got used to tilt the 4 bike rack without handle. It is just about proper body positioning. Therefore, I would find it useful only in rare situation when I need to tilt 4 bike rack with bikes on it.
> But females and males with weak or injured back and/or hands might easily find it useful even with 2 bike rack.


You don't have to reattach the handle to add another single or double rack. Just loosen the bolts some (which you would do anyway) pull up on the handle and attach the add on racks.


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

Crooked Cop said:


> You don't have to reattach the handle to add another single or double rack. Just loosen the bolts some (which you would do anyway) pull up on the handle and attach the add on racks.


But what about the rod length? You either change rods every time you switch between 2-, 3-, and 4-bike setup, or end with handle hidden under the middle of 4-bike rack (which makes it useless especially with bikes on), or protruded far away from the 2-bike rack, right?


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

dman_mb1 said:


> Do you really need rigid, fixed length pull rods? How about just a flexible strap or cable, long enough to work with a 3 or 4 bike setup, that just hangs down or gets doubled or otherwise managed with a 2 bike setup?


I posted this comment a while back ... afterwards I just ran a loop of nylon webbing around the latch bar, that's about a foot long. I just reach down, pull the strap and voila, the latch releases. I need to tidy it up a bit, specifically secure the strap at each end of the latch bar so it pulls evenly (which is one problem with the bar, aside from it being hard to reach). But I use it regularly as-is, works great. BTW my rack is a 2 tray.


----------



## Crooked Cop (May 28, 2014)

kosulin said:


> But what about the rod length? You either change rods every time you switch between 2-, 3-, and 4-bike setup, or end with handle hidden under the middle of 4-bike rack (which makes it useless especially with bikes on), or protruded far away from the 2-bike rack, right?


I don't use a 4 rack setup. Only two or three. When using it on a three rack setup, it's still very easy to grab the handle and a lot easier than reaching way under and breaking my back to grab the original pull bar. If you switch between two and four quite often, then getting the EZ pull handle might not be a good idea.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

dman_mb1 said:


> Do you really need rigid, fixed length pull rods? How about just a flexible strap or cable, long enough to work with a 3 or 4 bike setup, that just hangs down or gets doubled or otherwise managed with a 2 bike setup?


Here's a snapshot of my home made tilt handle extender. Works great, zero cost with stuff from my garage, about 15 minutes of work.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice work dman!


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep, this is really cool, dman!


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

kosulin said:


> Yep, this is really cool, dman!


That's way cleaner than my solution - one question:
What's everyone's feeling on the strength of that black bar? The entire load of the rack is resting on the black bar in the notches. If the bar were to break, the rack would fall down.

Just curious since you drilled into the bar to attach those clips ( I assume ).

I had a super cobbed up solution with PVC that was extra ugly to keep the ends of the straps even and at the ends:










fixed cord using holes in pvc. low-ugly tech.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

slcpunk said:


> That's way cleaner than my solution - one question:
> What's everyone's feeling on the strength of that black bar? The entire load of the rack is resting on the black bar in the notches. If the bar were to break, the rack would fall down.
> 
> Just curious since you drilled into the bar to attach those clips ( I assume ).
> ...


I "used to be" a mechanical engineer and I have no concerns about anything on the 1Up breaking, even with the holes drilled in it. It's aluminum-aluminum, so the wear will be pretty even, the load on the black bar is in shear and it's plenty thick, and the holes I drilled don't affect the shear strength. You could drill holes and thread the red cord through, no problem. I think I used M5 or M6 screws, and tapped the holes, so less than 1/4" holes. The wider you space the holes, the easier it is to get a straight pull on the cord/strap so the black bar pulls out evenly without binding.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool. Appreciate you weighing in given your background. I have no basis for not trusting the bar, I just was looking at it one day when I had 4 bikes on there and saw how small the contact points are. It only touches at the edge where the notch in the silver ring is. I also think the rack is bomber.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's my "V2". Not as clean as dman_mb1's solution, but no drilling required still. Using strap instead of cord worked much better. ( less stretch ). The dowel was also a big improvement, as it kept things lined up and allowed for one handed operation. I am also able to add another strap when I put on 4 racks and it works pretty well. ( no pics of that yet... )









in action...


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

dman_mb1 said:


> Here's a snapshot of my home made tilt handle extender. Works great, zero cost with stuff from my garage, about 15 minutes of work.
> View attachment 1183442


This is my first version, getting the idea from this forum














All you need is just an aluminum tube, steel cable and 2 clips hooks or D-rings.


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

rapidcarbon said:


> This is my first version, getting the idea from this forum
> 
> View attachment 1339665
> 
> ...


Version 2


----------



## jutes (Sep 22, 2009)

Late to the party but thought I'd share my EZ pull up version for QR single rack. I have 2 addons with this setup and still it's easy to reach and use. Hate the fact that I have to take the EZ pull on and off everytime I use the addons. This is on permanent, on a "temporary" basis. Lol.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rapidcarbon said:


> Version 2
> View attachment 1340115
> 
> View attachment 1340119


Do you have a tubing bender?


----------



## bug_nuts (Jun 11, 2021)

I get alot of rattle where the tubes for the handle meet the guide at the end of the rack. Am I doing something wrong? or any tips on how to quiet this down a bit? see screenshot of where the noise comes from


----------



## mtnwill (May 11, 2018)

bug_nuts said:


> I get alot of rattle where the tubes for the handle meet the guide at the end of the rack. Am I doing something wrong? or any tips on how to quiet this down a bit? see screenshot of where the noise comes from
> 
> View attachment 1934510


I had that rattle too. There are probably better ideas, but I cut a piece of black gorilla tape and stuck it to the area the rods slide on. Took up any play/rattle, can't see it, and has held up over the past two years.


----------



## bug_nuts (Jun 11, 2021)

mtnwill said:


> I had that rattle too. There are probably better ideas, but I cut a piece of black gorilla tape and stuck it to the area the rods slide on. Took up any play/rattle, can't see it, and has held up over the past two years.


Thats a good idea! i was going to try and put heat shrink around the tubes. Will keep you posted on if that works.


----------



## red92s (Oct 24, 2019)

I have a the 2-bike version of the 1UP and have the matching 2-bike EZ-Pull installed. That's pretty much the standard configuration for us, and it works great. We have an upcoming trip and I'm borrowing an add-on from a buddy, bumping capacity up to three bikes. Would like to keep the EZ-functionality, since I'm spoiled by it. I know 1UP sells the different length rods for different configurations, but at $30+ with shipping, it's a little steep (and won't get here in time, anyways). Thinking about just cutting some lengths of 3/8" threaded rod to the proper length and using them instead. With full length threads they might bind/rub a bit in the black plate they pass through, but this is sorta a temporary solution.Thoughts?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

red92s said:


> I have a the 2-bike version of the 1UP and have the matching 2-bike EZ-Pull installed. That's pretty much the standard configuration for us, and it works great. We have an upcoming trip and I'm borrowing an add-on from a buddy, bumping capacity up to three bikes. Would like to keep the EZ-functionality, since I'm spoiled by it. I know 1UP sells the different length rods for different configurations, but at $30+ with shipping, it's a little steep (and won't get here in time, anyways). Thinking about just cutting some lengths of 3/8" threaded rod to the proper length and using them instead. With full length threads they might bind/rub a bit in the black plate they pass through, but this is sorta a temporary solution.Thoughts?


Another cheap, quick, and easy option is to use nylon straps ($8). The white handle is the handle from a plastic mallet on which I cut off the head ($5). I taped some foam pipe insulation around the handle just so it wouldn't rattle around.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

jutes said:


> Late to the party but thought I'd share my EZ pull up version for QR single rack. I have 2 addons with this setup and still it's easy to reach and use. Hate the fact that I have to take the EZ pull on and off everytime I use the addons. This is on permanent, on a "temporary" basis. Lol.


You don't have to remove the EZ pull when adding trays. I have 3 singles (a double ordered so I can carry 4 off the back). I usually leave the single rack+ single rack on with 2 rack handle, and just add the 3rd rack without removing the handle. I did buy longer bars and lengthened it 1" to give me a little more finger room. The thin plate that supports the handle sits nicely between trays. (The below pic is just with the 2 rack extension bars. I did buy a 3 rack extension pull and cut for another 2" for finger clearance)


----------



## Jko (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi did you ever try to tilt this all the way down with fully loaded? I am having hard time and don't see any video anywhere



REZEN said:


> You don't have to remove the EZ pull when adding trays. I have 3 singles (a double ordered so I can carry 4 off the back). I usually leave the single rack+ single rack on with 2 rack handle, and just add the 3rd rack without removing the handle. I did buy longer bars and lengthened it 1" to give me a little more finger room. The thin plate that supports the handle sits nicely between trays. (The below pic is just with the 2 rack extension bars. I did buy a 3 rack extension pull and cut for another 2" for finger clearance)
> View attachment 1935189


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^No problem at all. In fact, I sold the single tray and bought a double so that I can hold 4 off the back, and one of the roof for shuttling. I bought a 3 tray handle, and cut it 1" longer than the 2 tray handle (though you can just use the 2 tray extension) and I leave it on for 2-4 trays. The reason for adding an inch was not to get pinched.

We tilt it down quite often with 4 bikes. I did lift my 4runner 2 inches though, as the hitch on the older 4runner is quite a bit lower than the newer 4runners/trucks.


----------



## Jko (Jul 24, 2021)

This is the challenge I am facing. The black bar is touching the ground when it is completely down. So with bikes I am afraid that my fingers will get crushed with the weight. How did you get 4 bikes down without that?











REZEN said:


> ^No problem at all. In fact, I sold the single tray and bought a double so that I can hold 4 off the back, and one of the roof for shuttling. I bought a 3 tray handle, and cut it 1" longer than the 2 tray handle (though you can just use the 2 tray extension) and I leave it on for 2-4 trays. The reason for adding an inch was not to get pinched.
> 
> We tilt it down quite often with 4 bikes. I did lift my 4runner 2 inches though, as the hitch on the older 4runner is quite a bit lower than the newer 4runners/trucks.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

One of the major benefits to the 1UpUSA rack is the modularity and the speed and eases with which you can get it on the car and loaded with bikes. I have had every version of the 1UpUSA from the very first rack that they put out when Cal was still with the company. This tilt mechanism is fiddly, it's probably doubles the time to get the rack on the car and as such completely goes against one of the prime benefits of this rack. If you want to have two or three or four bikes on the bike, you need a tilt bar assembly for each. Personally, my view is it is a crap design for the tilt mechanism. 

If you look at the QuikRStuff rack (Cal's new company), the tilt mechanism is incorporated in each module and it is automatically connected when the add on module is added. Very nice and what 1UpUSA should have done.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

JohnJ80 said:


> One of the major benefits to the 1UpUSA rack is the modularity and the speed and eases with which you can get it on the car and loaded with bikes. I have had every version of the 1UpUSA from the very first rack that they put out when Cal was still with the company. This tilt mechanism is fiddly, it's probably doubles the time to get the rack on the car and as such completely goes against one of the prime benefits of this rack. If you want to have two or three or four bikes on the bike, you need a tilt bar assembly for each. Personally, my view is it is a crap design for the tilt mechanism.
> 
> If you look at the QuikRStuff rack (Cal's new company), the tilt mechanism is incorporated in each module and it is automatically connected when the add on module is added. Very nice and what 1UpUSA should have done.


Who the F is Cal?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nat said:


> Who the F is Cal?


Cal is the original designer of the 1UpUSA rack in something like the 2004 timeframe. He sold the company to the current owners but continued to hold the patent for a bike hitch rack holding the bike by both wheels. That patent ran out a few years ago and subsequently Thule and Yakima came out with racks that hold the bikes by both wheels.

Since then, Cal has gone on to design the QuikRStuff rack that improves the two wheel mechanism. I own the original 1UPUSA rack from around 2005 (now used by my daughter) as well as the current version of the 1UpUSA rack (including the damn tilt bar mechanism), and I now own the QuikRStuff rack. The QuikRStuff rack is similar to the 1UpUSA design but improves upon it significantly. It's lighter, it's more stable, the wheel holders do better in a wind, the locks are integral, the tilt release is inherent in the design and automatically accommodates add-ons - very nice rack.

One of the main reasons I switched from 1UpUSA was the tilt mechanism. Takes as much time to connect the tilt mechanism as it does to put the rack on the car. And then it's still not particularly easy to use and the lock/unlock mechanism is awkward.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Jko said:


> This is the challenge I am facing. The black bar is touching the ground when it is completely down. So with bikes I am afraid that my fingers will get crushed with the weight. How did you get 4 bikes down without that?
> [PIC]


I only use the 2 tray handle even with 4 bikes. Also, when bringing down, I hold onto the bikes top tube closest to me. When I did use the 4 tray handle, I put rubber dots on the handle so that the handle would not scrape the anodizing, now the dots are on the end of the aluminum support.


----------



## Jko (Jul 24, 2021)

JohnJ80 said:


> Cal is the original designer of the 1UpUSA rack in something like the 2004 timeframe. He sold the company to the current owners but continued to hold the patent for a bike hitch rack holding the bike by both wheels. That patent ran out a few years ago and subsequently Thule and Yakima came out with racks that hold the bikes by both wheels.
> 
> Since then, Cal has gone on to design the QuikRStuff rack that improves the two wheel mechanism. I own the original 1UPUSA rack from around 2005 (now used by my daughter) as well as the current version of the 1UpUSA rack (including the damn tilt bar mechanism), and I now own the QuikRStuff rack. The QuikRStuff rack is similar to the 1UpUSA design but improves upon it significantly. It's lighter, it's more stable, the wheel holders do better in a wind, the locks are integral, the tilt release is inherent in the design and automatically accommodates add-ons - very nice rack.
> 
> One of the main reasons I switched from 1UpUSA was the tilt mechanism. Takes as much time to connect the tilt mechanism as it does to put the rack on the car. And then it's still not particularly easy to use and the lock/unlock mechanism is awkward.


Are they still selling stuff? I don't see anything available.


----------



## Jko (Jul 24, 2021)

REZEN said:


> I only use the 2 tray handle even with 4 bikes. Also, when bringing down, I hold onto the bikes top tube closest to me. When I did use the 4 tray handle, I put rubber dots on the handle so that the handle would not scrape the anodizing, now the dots are on the end of the aluminum support.


How can you use 2 tray handle with 4 bikes? Do you mind posting a picture of how those dots are attached?


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Sure but its easy to figure out....

Attach the 2 tray setup like normal. Back out the additional tray socket caps, install 2 more trays....


----------



## ATX_MTB (May 6, 2020)

Quick question for those of you using the EZ Pull secured between two add ons (e.g. 2 tray ez pull, with three trays)…. Does the add on lock still work? I’m paranoid at this point as I have had two bikes stolen in the last year.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

ATX_MTB said:


> Quick question for those of you using the EZ Pull secured between two add ons (e.g. 2 tray ez pull, with three trays)&#8230;. Does the add on lock still work? I'm paranoid at this point as I have had two bikes stolen in the last year.


Was your tray stolen? To answer your question, I believe just remove the spacer for the tray addon lock, or have it machined down the width of the addon guide.

Anyway, I don't EVER leave my bikes on the trays out of eyesight, even with locks, unless I have a good U lock around my hitch to the base of the 1-up carrier AND my 10mm hardened security chain with $XXXX theft protection like Kryptonite has with their expensive chains.

The locks for the bikes are very easily cut with a cheap $165 hydraulic bolt cutter, along with the fact the whole 1-Up tray system can be disassembled easily, no matter how you lock things down.


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

here's my mod:


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Stanceslao said:


> here's my mod:
> 
> View attachment 1961148
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

It worked great when I had it. I exchanged the rack with a single rack because I was only using one bike so I don't need have it now.


----------

